# Single Flights?



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

Simple question.

Can an American land in Bangkok without a return ticket?
Can a Brit land in Bangkok without a return ticket?

Appreciate your help/personal experience stories.

Thanks, merry xmas.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

a very broad question. Web boards/forums are full of this eternal question . . . 

If the person arrives with a Tourist Visa, as part of their TV application they should have provided proof of exit/onward flight from Thailand.

As I understand it, it is an airline rule - ie some airlines may not let you board if you do not have onward/return flights and traveling without a valid visa, eg just flying to Bangkok and getting a 30 day permit to stay. Then what? 

My own experiences - been challenged once and thought I was to be barred from boarding my flight (from NZ-Bangkok, Thai Air); took some discussion, and some worrying moments. I had a valid visa.

This from Thai Air: 
13.2 TRAVEL DOCUMENTS
Prior to travel, you must present all exit, entry, health and other documents required by law, regulation, order, demand
or other requirement of the countries concerned, and permit us to take and retain copies thereof. We reserve the right to
refuse carriage if you have not complied with these requirements, or your travel documents do not appear to be in order.​
This is from another forum: 
​"Travelling to Thailand without a visa and no onward or return ticket within 30 days is certainly not an option out of the UK and I suspect just as unlikely from elsewhere."

However, in October 2011 I went to Malaysia for three days, flew back without a Re-entry Permit, so had invalidated my visa (didn't worry as was flying out again within 30 days) and no questions were asked. Who knows?


----------

